# Gypsy the pygmy



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So the crazy woman I am saw a goat for sale and took it lol person claimed she was due this month. I'd say her pooch area says bred, but I am not really good at those and two she has a very very small udder like basically can just see her teats hanging down so I had to actually feel and it's just loose skin feeling less then a handful. This would be her second kidding. Would it be possible to be due this month and have that little of an udder? Also she's even a tad taller then my 5 year old NDG so I wonder if she's even full pygmy. I do NOT have my goats fence they have free range of 7 acres. She was use to living in one of those fence like dog kennels so I assume that's why she ate her heart out yesterday but today when I'd look outside she was laying down most of the day while the rest of my herd was out somewhere eating. I hate that she doesn't know me well because I keep touching her and I think she's annoyed by me and if she does turn out to be pregnant I want her to feel comfortable with me. Is there anything I can do to help that? Sorry for all the jumping around I am tired but also excited about adding another goat to my family lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I would assume if she is bred she is due later but I am not sure.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!

Was she living with a buck when you picked her up?

It doesn't look like she will kid today! lol Honestly that is all we can tell you - there is just no way to know, all goats develop differently. I would get a blood or urine sample to mail to a lab so you have an answer on whether she is pregnant or not but you won't know the due date besides within 150 days of when you purchased her. 

Definitely get her started on loose goat minerals if you haven't already, and I would copper bolus her and give a dose of selenium very soon.

Put a dish of baking soda out for her to settle her stomach - she may not be feeling well if she has never been on green pasture/browse before yesterday.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on your new addition!
> 
> Was she living with a buck when you picked her up?
> 
> ...


I am not even sure they made it sound like they separated them and that's why he was saying this month, but I just don't think she even looks pregnant but she is big and could probably hide something easily I guess. She had twins last year. The urine samples how accurate are they? Is copper bolus a shot? Sorry idk a lot of this stuff because I know the person the Nigerian came from was a really awesome breeder and took amazing care of them so I'm still learning about things I should be keeping on hand. I will go to co op this weekend.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lisalisa89 said:


> I am not even sure they made it sound like they separated them and that's why he was saying this month, but I just don't think she even looks pregnant but she is big and could probably hide something easily I guess. She had twins last year. The urine samples how accurate are they? Is copper bolus a shot? Sorry idk a lot of this stuff because I know the person the Nigerian came from was a really awesome breeder and took amazing care of them so I'm still learning about things I should be keeping on hand. I will go to co op this weekend.


We were looking over the vaccines yesterday because I'd say it's time to do them all. Also what's the safe wormer for pregnant does?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The urine pregnancy test through BET Labs is very accurate (if more than 30 days bred) and costs $15.00 plus shipping. 

The at home urine tests from EmLab Genetics are not accurate at all.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My pygmy kiko cross is due I think early February at the latest and she doesn't look pregnant either but has the cutest little udder! Your doe might be due this month and she might not its hard to tell on some does! I'm in the same spot as you because my bucks got in with my does and bred every single one and I'm not sure who the daddy is of two and my pygmy kiko cross is 8 months old now! I also don't know for sure on due dates all I know is February is the latest for births!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

omfg! So I just messaged the person to ask when the buck was last with her and she said that he was with her for 3-4 months and I said is the father her son? and she said yes and said she didn't know that because it's her boyfriends. I'm peeved. Can you loot a pregnancy at any time?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

This is her son


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No it's too late to lute now sorry


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> No it's too late to lute now sorry


What is going to happen to them?  I'm so worried now. I know line breeding is a thing, but not this close. I think Ruby is Whiskey's aunt so if that happened I know they would be fine but shes 5 and has never settled so that's the only reason the breeder even rehomes her. Man that seems so irresponsible to me. I'm going to be heartbroken if my first kidding goes bad.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well line breeding can be that close! Think of it this way if there is no defects it's line breeding if there are defects then its in breeding get it? Defects can be double teats, hooves pointing inward or outward, etc.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In all likelihood, everything will turn out fine. This type of breeding happens.

Did she tell you which months he was with her? If he was 16 weeks old when he was separated and it was the dead middle of summer then she may not be bred.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> In all likelihood, everything will turn out fine. This type of breeding happens.
> 
> Did she tell you which months he was with her? If he was 16 weeks old when he was separated and it was the dead middle of summer then she may not be bred.


Someone owned her before them so I'm thinking they bought her and her kids later on and that he's only had them for these last 4 months.

The previous person didn't want her because she kept escaping his fence. She has been super great here she's sticking really close to my house even when the others go further out she's glued to this certain area and will just watch them from a far. She wouldn't eat the baking soda. She just wants to keep begging for grain of coarse. Everytime I open my front door she tries to burst into the house lol Setting up some fencing this weekend but more so for my buck since he's starting to destruct things and I don't want him bothering her. When she's in her stall she doesn't want anyone in there with her lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Does 2nd freshening and on can udder up from a month to a few hours before (and sometimes after!) kidding. There's really no way to tell. 

How much grain are you giving her? 

One of the best ways to get her used to you is to just hang out near her. Take a book and sit with her. Bring her treats. Brush her, if she is friendly enough. Talk to her. 

One trick I have read, but never tried is to get some birthing goo on your hands after her birth and then let her lick it off. She'll think you're her baby from then on. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So she still does not look pregnant to me at all and not much of a change in the udder, but she has peed and peed and peed today and at one point I saw her squatting and pushing but when I tried to feel her ligs they still feel very much there but she's not a fan of me touching on her and scrams fast. Well on the way down to put the goats in the pen I realized her poops not normal little balls it's clumped together. I am guessing food issues idk well I just went down to check on them and three of my goats were on one side of the pen and she was laying by herself. I watched her push like could see her tail lifting and after a couple times of that she pooped. She got up after like 5 minutes of me staring at her with a flash light and she was burping and hitting my other goats away from where I was and when I started to leave she stood up on the pen to try to get to me. She's not that attached to me like doesn't like me touching her but today she watched me through my window a lot and was walking into my house. Now I'm just worried she's sick. I am thinking shes never had alpha or anything and that hurt her stomach?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Some goats when pregnant can go into what is called false labor I've had a one do that before! As for the clumps that's normal my buck and a few of my does have done this. She has lots of hormones going on and her attitude can change anytime my doe was super skittish and the day she was giving birth followed me everywhere I went then left me and waited till I got there to start pushing! How far along do you think she is?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Some goats when pregnant can go into what is called false labor I've had a one do that before! As for the clumps that's normal my buck and a few of my does have done this. She has lots of hormones going on and her attitude can change anytime my doe was super skittish and the day she was giving birth followed me everywhere I went then left me and waited till I got there to start pushing! How far along do you think she is?


I was told this month, but she doesn't look pregnant at all to me so part of me thinks she's not so I'm just watching her driving myself crazy lol I will check on her again before I go to bed tonight to see if she's still doing it. Unless she's dropped shes awfully skinny and her belly doesn't hang low.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If you have a milk stand put her in there and feel if there are any kicks or if her stomach feels tight


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

If you can get her an ultrasound I would do so. It will let you know for sure if she's prego and then you can get a gestmate on how far along she is by the development of the babys.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She's fine today. I bet it was the alpha pellets that upset her stomach. I mixed it in with grain last night because I couldn't get her to eat the alpha hay cubes. This may sound awful, but ultrasounds are expensive and she wasn't an expensive goat so the most I'd do is send off a lab pregnancy test which I may even wait a couple more weeks on because I'm guessing shes not even 3 months pregnant but I honestly don't know. I'm not sure I am going to be keeping her because her being horned and my others not are making the others really uncomrtable but with the chance of her being pregnant I'm not moving her again so she has a home here for a while at least.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have horned and non horned goats and they are perfectly fine with each other


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Alrighty yesterday her right side of udder started growing and was even bigger today but just the right side lol and she started pawing at ground and getting super grumpy around the other goats. I do not believe it's kidding time yet because the udder hardly anything and her ligs are still there but the way her mood is I want to put her in her own stall tonight would that be okay?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How is she?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> How is she?


She's good. She's showing quite a bit of nesting behavior, but I still think she has a ways to go. She's still new to me, and she could just very well be trying to adjust to her new home too.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Update she is NOT pregnant!!! My buck has broken two tie outs and managed to find a way out of the pen so I have work to do on that part and she is apparently in standing heat because he just bred her a few times. Upside is if she settles I would have a due date but my husband will be pissed. Second doe someone claimed pregnant that is not and all he cares about is making money back off of them basically. So I'm not thrilled to have to tell him this later but I do feel slightly better because now I won't be siking myself out anyone not for a while at least so time to order test to use next month


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you positive because hormones close to kidding mimic heat and a buck will breed and can hurt a doe that is fixing to kid. If she is developing an udder I would take her in for An ultrasound. Because she either is pregnant and the buck could have hurt her, or she is not and may have mastitis since her udder is growing on one side.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Summersun said:


> Are you positive because hormones close to kidding mimic heat and a buck will breed and can hurt a doe that is fixing to kid. If she is developing an udder I would take her in for An ultrasound. Because she either is pregnant and the buck could have hurt her, or she is not and may have mastitis since her udder is growing on one side.


She is going to him instead of him chasing and doing all of the crazy buck stuff. She has kidded before though so maybe that one side is just stretched more? I have a hard time getting pictures


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lisalisa89 said:


> She is going to him instead of him chasing and doing all of the crazy buck stuff. She has kidded before though so maybe that one side is just stretched more? I have a hard time getting pictures


Here's her pooch difference. It was wrinkled and closed before making me think she was for sure bred but this morning it looked open.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've had a doe do that and I never put her in with the buck again and she has kids running around! If her udder is growing then shes pregnant. Have you checked to see if her stomach feels tight?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> I've had a doe do that and I never put her in with the buck again and she has kids running around! If her udder is growing then shes pregnant. Have you checked to see if her stomach feels tight?


My husband checked and he thought he felt light movements in front of her right side of udder but he's knows even less then me lol so idk if he was feeling right. Yeah I tied him up again and she is going to him and standing so I just don't know. If she's not then she's not and she will give us June kids

I still can't figure out where he got out of the pen unless he got up over the back plywood. My husband says no way but that boy is on everything. He was on top of one of those tall full sized vans napping one day. He's my only jumped and he's quite pro at it.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well if she's going to him that's kind of curious. Is he going crazy like peeing all over himself blubbering sticking tongue out etc.?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Well if she's going to him that's kind of curious. Is he going crazy like peeing all over himself blubbering sticking tongue out etc.?


He's been in rut for a while and yesterday he went crazy at her and since I figured she was pregnant I was scared he would hurt her and she seemed stressed but today she is like walking up to him and just standing and letting him so I do believe she's in heat.

I have a doe that is infertile but still goes into heat cycles and they are together a lot so he goes into his ruts around her heats.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Infertile? I've never heard that before.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Infertile? I've never heard that before.


Yep her breeder couldn't figure out why but she turned 5 recently and has never settled. She said she was her favorite doe too. She's just the sweetest goat in the world and super beautful. She goes into heats fine but never takes. I didn't ask all what she has tried or test she had did though. I've read it happens though.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lisalisa89 said:


> Yep her breeder couldn't figure out why but she turned 5 recently and has never settled. She said she was her favorite doe too. She's just the sweetest goat in the world and super beautful. She goes into heats fine but never takes. I didn't ask all what she has tried or test she had did though. I've read it happens though.


I always hope one day she will actually take and shock me. If u could just get one kid from her just one I'd fall over. I believe the breeder would too lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Keep her in the buck pen for 3 months and try to see if that works maybe he can get her at the right time if you do it thr long


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like cystic ovaries.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

The breeder she came from tried to put her with a buck for a while too. I'm not sure if she had her checked for cyst or not I'd have to ask but I've read about that a lot and I'd assume she has too and given it was her favorite doe I'd be surprised if she didn't have her checked. She is always like the favorite doe among bucks too and she has very noticeable heats. She with my buck often hence why I'm like maybe some day she could take lol but the breeder had her for 4 years and started trying breeding her after she hit two years old I believe.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Someone is driving 2.5 hours to come look and possibly buy Gypsy. I know she is not a good fit here, but I am still feeling super sad. I am selling her to them for $150 possibly bred which I would say she is because no heat yet. I just wish she would get along with my smaller goat. She doesn't even hate my dogs as much as she hates my other goat. Today as I was scratching her she laid her head on me, and shes never been this close to me. I feel like she knows


----------

